# Wi-fi for internet - pen?



## tzanth (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

When I visit Portugal, I bring my laptop and I stay in a remote area.

My Portuguese friends have said that wifi internet access is available and you simply have to buy a "pen".

I've not heard of this before.

Can anyone please tell me how I go about doing this? What is the wifi access like, is it fast and reliable, and the cost?

Any information at all would be gratefully received.

thank you.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

They mean one of these ... Pens e Hotspots

Similar devices available from Portugal Telecom and NOS - best to do a signal strength test in your proposed area of use to see which of the three main providers gives the best signal


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

when we first arrived in Portugal we bought one of these "pens", it's what other people call a flash drive, like a USB stick or a dongle. We bought one from the Meo shop and you can buy different speed sticks the faster, the more expensive, it all depends on what you want to use it for. You then just pre-pay in units of 10 euros and it lasts for a certain amount of time before it runs out and although we were supposed to get 10 hours for 10 euros, it would regularly run out after about 5 hours. Well I think this is what you're talking about but maybe someone else here will say different!!


----------



## jmmferreira (Sep 28, 2015)

There is now a company in Portugal that rents Wifi / mifi hotspots, and sells prepaid data SIM cards, specifically to tourists and non-Portuguese residents, that don't require any contract.
Traffic included ranges from 1GB to unlimited.
They are called Portugal Internet, and you can find them at portugalinternet.com


----------

